# Prescription Polarised Sunnies



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

G'day guys.

I'm in the process of buying some polarised sunnies to replace my crapola servo style cheapies. As my eyes are like looking through grease at long distance I unfortunately need to go to the extra expense of getting full prescription sunnies. Not much sense having a polarised lens if you can see fine detail at distance anyway. Sick of going fishing with my mate saying 'there's a good sized trout there, you can have the cast' while im facing the opposite way from the river going 'where?' (kidding lol)

I am pretty certain i'm just going to wear the finacial damage and get something good if im going to be spending minimum $200 anyway. So will prob just go for spotters in the penetrator lenses (mainly fish the fresh and want them for driving too). Question is has anybody had to buy precription spotters (or similar before) and have an idea what im infor cost wise? I'm thinking around $500? Am trying to get qoutes at the moment myself, anybody in Canberra who knows somewhere that can save me some $$$ would be appreciated given the cost level too!


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Depends whether you have Health Cover or not. There is a fair chunk of the lens payment claimable from a health fund. Frames are the killer - I used the frames from an older pair of glasses and had prescription multi-focals fitted. Cost me about $140, I seem to remember. (Adelaide, not Canberra)

cheers

David


----------



## mnemonix (Jan 13, 2011)

I go through a few pair of prescription sunnies/safety glasses each year as I need them for work. 
I use the ugly fish brand "crusher" model. Frames are cheap as and AS 1337 approved.
Lenses I use moke grey polycarbonate, antiscratch/fog coated and polarised. I work on the water and these offer great glare reduction without affecting true colours.
You'll get change from $400 but not much. Claiming them as a full/partial tax deduction may be a possibility if you use them for work?


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello I get my full prescription glasses through the opticalsuperstore at coffs harbour but they have franchises everywhere normally 2 pairs for around $250 all up thats one pair of clears and one pair of polarised which is a pretty good deal but thats if your not worried about what the style of frames the polarised are normally a black frame anyway. I see there is a store at Canberra this is the phone phone: (02) 6230 4966 they have a deal now at $179 for 2 pairs pluss $49 for 1 pair upgraded to polarised . I hope this helps they great are great i use mine all the time for work and kayaking.

Cheers Doug


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

can you not wear contact lenses? I wear mine fishing all the time and wear a decent pair of sunnies


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

You could always get your eyes lasered and then buy normal polarised sunnies! Worked for me


----------



## Akool (Dec 10, 2009)

I asked about a price for the spotters penetrator prescriptions from my local premium dealer on the weekend and was told between 600-650 in a metal frame... Depending on my prescription. Didn't ask about the plastic frame even though that would be my preference.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheers, as usual, for all the helpful replies. Im having a look at some options at the moment. Am looking into some of the options. Seems nobody wants to sell me $400+ worth of sunglasses at the moment! Despite emailing a couple of places for qoutes none of them are getting back to me despite me saying Im ready to buy right now (as in will come in and pay that day)! Great service around here in Canberra.

Anyway to answer a few question I haven't considered contact lenses as while I haven't given them a much of a chance im not a fan and I still need to buy a decent pair of sunnies anyway.

I'm not doing the laser eye surgery option yet, cost is an issue as all my funds are invested into either fishing or a deposit for a 4wd lol. Plus I get some of the money back through private health insurance, they wont pay anything toward laser eye correction on my plan.

Akool: I am looking at the penetrator lenses as well, seem like the only real option for what I want (if i buy Spotters in the end anyway). I will probably go for a cheaper set of frames than the you-beaut ones but it is still going to cost me.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

paulthetaffy said:


> You could always get your eyes lasered and then buy normal polarised sunnies! Worked for me


X 2

Best thing I ever did


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

paulthetaffy said:


> You could always get your eyes lasered and then buy normal polarised sunnies! Worked for me


X 2

Best thing I ever did


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

You're all feckin mad. We've been exploited and ripped off for years when it comes to buying glasses. I bought a pair of prescription sunglasses a few weeks ago for $60 delivered. My normal distance glasses were a bit cheaper, and the quality is the same as you get in the shop. I've been buying online for a few years now and have never looked back.
The sunglasses are not polarised as that costs about $100 extra for the lens, but they work fine. I have a second pair of polarised sunnies and to be honest I don't know what all the fuss is about...if you can see fish in the water, trust me they can see you and you aint gonna catch em anyway!


----------

